
Couple Convicted of Selling Florida Sinkhole Home - tgflynn
http://abcnews.go.com/US/couple-convicted-selling-florida-sinkhole-home/story?id=34375901&google_editors_picks=true
======
tgflynn
If this stands it seems like the Feds are going to be able to prosecute anyone
who ever misleads someone in a commercial transaction for "wire fraud" and
potentially send them to prison for 20 years.

Is this really the country we want to live in ?

